# Half Life 2,2-ep 1 C++ runtime library error



## youssefaha (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,
I have half life 2 and ep1,when I played them for the first time,there where no error,but after just 2 months,this stupid runtime error showed up,I can't play,anytime it can do this,I tried to reinstall,but it never solve any problem.I need help.

specs:
CPUentium 4 3.0GHz
VGA:XFX GeForce 9500 GT 512Mb,550 MHz core
RAM:2GB kingstone
OS:windows professional SP2


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello youssefaha,
download Visual c++ redist. 2008 SP1 from here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...75-3B97-4AB7-A40D-3802B2AF5FC2&displaylang=en
also get the latest framework from here:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/netframework/aa569263.aspx


----------



## youssefaha (Jun 22, 2009)

sorry,but it doesn't solve anything,still the same problem


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Try uninstalling fully with Revo (download from my sig).
Then install again. 
Make sure you delete all remaining hl2 files from registry when Revo asks you to.
Thanks.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

In Steam, you can defragment the game cache to see if this resolves the issue. Fragmentation can happen over time and cause such issues. If you did not legitimately acquire this game, we cannot offer support for your problem.



> 1. From the My Games tab, right-click on the game you would like to defragment and select Properties
> 2. In the Properties window select the Local Files tab
> 3. Click the Defragment cache files button
> 4. Once the defragmentation process has completed, you will be presented with a report detailing the extent of fragmentation


----------



## youssefaha (Jun 22, 2009)

in fact,the complete uninstallation of HL2 solved it's problem,but for episode 1,no that didn't help.
I will try defragmenting episode 1 as you said and see if it works.

Thanks XD.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Also, if that doesn't help with Ep 1, try this:

Go to the game's properties in Steam and select the tab "Local Files", then press the button "Verify integrity of game cache".


----------

